# How to Fill a Tank with Water without Disturbing Substrate



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Filling new tanks: plate or bowl under plastic grocery bags depending on room/ hardscape arrangement

Topping off small tanks: pitcher poured into hand or ladle just under the surface
-for initially filling nano tanks, I'll rest the ladle on the substrate and pour gently into it

Topping off larger tanks: python just under surface parallel to water line/substrate

I dig the foam idea though, on new fills. Usually I go real slow filling new tanks until the substrate is saturated to avoid air bubbles attaching to substrate and whatnot. Then when its all wet, I just slam the water in there and the plastic bags do a good job.


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

I lay a couple of layers of bubble wrap over everything, and fill on top of that. The bubbles divert the water into lots of small trickles, and it stays floating on top.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

I attached a 90* elbow to the end of my hose so the water flow is directed across the tank instead of down at the substrate.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I had always used the palm of my hand until I saw it being done with a sheet of bubblewrap that about 12" square, not a bit of disturbance on the substrate, bought myself a piece at the Fedex store for 50 cents, works like a charm and it is reusable, cheap and cheerful!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

The bubble wrap sounds like a great idea for the empty/near empty tank. For partial water changes, I pump from an 18g Sterlite bin (I have to pre-filter water due to high nitrates in my well water). 
I made a 'T' with 90 deg elbows from 1/2" pvc and use that to refill. The 90's hold it on the tank and the 'T' splits and reduces the force of the output. There's a quick disconnect to the pump hose.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

^Intense rig.

I haven't had a lot of luck with plates, plastic, and bubble wrap. In my experience, unless I go suuuuper slow the water still always finds an edge to fall off from. 

For adding water to a partially-full tank, I rubber band a foam cylinder meant for a filter intake around a hose and just pump directly out of that, full blast. Foam is magic guys, I'm telling you.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Bananableps said:


> What's your preferred method for adding water to your tank without disturbing the substrate?
> 
> 
> About a year ago I discovered what I think is the absolute best technique: pour/pump/siphon the water over two large squares of filter foam. Place a ~5"x5" finely-membraned foam square over substrate. Place an equally sized larger-membraned foam square over that one. Add water over the foam. The foam slows and disperses the water flow very effectively. Using this method, I find I can add water to even a complexly dry tank very quickly without having to worry about pitting the substrate. This is important to me because I'm pretty much 100% dirted now, so substrate pitting is the bane of my existence.
> ...


Hi Bananableps,

Dinner plate with wax paper under it.









Immediately after filling


----------



## NightHedgie (Mar 17, 2017)

I use a deep rectangle ice cream box (holds about 2.5 Gallons), i float the box and kind of slip the water into the tank....(not pour it in) Works great for smaller tanks . (Mine is 30Gal)


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Bananableps,
> 
> Dinner plate with wax paper under it.


Oh I totally believe you. I've seen it on countless Youtube videos. But it never works _when I do it_. 

Maybe because I use sand instead of gravel?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Bananableps,

Actually the tank in the pictures has Safe-t-sorb as the substrate, much lighter than sand or gravel.

-Roy


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Bananableps,
> 
> Actually the tank in the pictures has Safe-t-sorb as the substrate, much lighter than sand or gravel.
> 
> -Roy


Oh neat, now I feel even more incompetant. Thanks!


----------



## notabob (Jul 12, 2017)

During water changes, I just leave the pump in the tank once half of the water is out. Then refill through the pump. The pump hangs mid-level and disperses the incoming water flow nicely without disturbing the substrate. 

For empty tank - my case is a bit less common. I fill by sticking the hose behind the 3D background, and as a result the tank essentially fills from below the substrate until the level behind the background gets up to the bulkhead/strainer. At that point, the strainer diffuses the water flow coming backwards through the bulkhead. Works well.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

During water changes I fill my tank from a large, rubbermade trashcan using a pump. It is connected to a quick and dirty PVC setup that trickles the water upwards and does not disturb anything.


----------



## paulbert (Jan 22, 2017)

This thread inspired me and I got a little carried away. I used to use a pump, hose, and ladle. Now I have a hang-on-the side PVC system so I don't have to stand by the tank during water changes.


----------



## applecherry_wq (Apr 16, 2017)

Whatever way still makes my plants float though ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Currently my system for filling my tanks is to fill a 32g Brute trash bin with water (RO and then remineralize it or just tap but let it off gas first depending on tanks) and use a 396gph pump to then fill the tank. It fills the tank relatively quickly for the size pump and hose (1/2" though I could go bigger if I want) and is surprisingly gentle.


----------

